
Who’s Right? The Debate Between Two Major Groups of AI Scientists - pawsys
https://medium.com/ai-revolution/who-s-right-8870778dd408#.ybmg7rrxf
======
ggchappell
I think that a major issue overlooked in discussions like these is the effect
of how _interesting_ an idea is.

I could tell you that computing in 2029 is going to be more interconnected,
more ubiquitous, with more surveillance and more ads -- but otherwise about
the same. Or Ray Kurzweil could tell you that the future is going to be
_amazing_!!! He is offered thousands of dollars to speak to crowds, gets book
deals, etc. I am not. Because what he is saying is much more interesting than
what I am saying.

But that does not mean that what he is saying is more likely to be true. What
we have here is a battle of ideas where the best clickbait gets a huge
advantage.

Not that this means Kurzweil is wrong, either. But it's something to keep in
mind.

